# watch it



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello 
Very like it! 
I like it a lot! Good work, keep it up. You have to look at this too.

[SPAM deleted]


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Are there any moderators on this forum? Two threads here need deleting.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

I vote Hexameron for mod.


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone needs to do it, phatic, so I second that motion.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

What's so special about me? I would do it, but it seems like they have enough moderators here already. The spamming activity here has been low, anyway. It's much worse at other classical music forums. I've seen topics called, "CLASSIX MUSIX" and then they have porn links inside. Some of these bots are developing A.I. but _talkclassical_ has been relatively spared from such things.


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Awww, Hexameron, you're obviously respected.

I'm a member of several forums, on different subjects. I was so happy when I joined this one to find it troll free. I'm just shocked that these sick people can spoil a forum where people speak to each other in a civil fashion - it's rare indeed.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry about the lack of spam-deletion up until now. I will try to cut down response time significantly, and furthermore I'm going through old posts so talkclassical can now be cleaned out 100%! (of course that will only last until the next spammer hits, but it's better than nothing) 

Please report any spam you find using the "report post" button (on the right side of the bar containing the date and time over every post).

Regards,
Frederik


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I third the motion for Hexameron for mod. If he wants to do it, of course. Why? Because he`s here _a lot,_ and he`s knowledgeable without being pretentious. Good qualities for a mod.


----------

